# Phoenix Az to Santa Fe NM !



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey everyone !

Me and my old man are heading to the Rainbow Gathering in a week 
or so to do set up crew.

We are hitching out of Phoenix and will go to Santa Fe via,
Flagstaff and Albuquerque.

We're looking for advice on hitching out of Flagstaff to ALBQ, then
Albq TO Santa Fe.

ANy ideas where to hitch from??

Also looking for anyone to hook up with, places to hang out, spange, busk, dumpster dive,
health food stores/co ops, Anarchist infoshops/peace centers, Food Not Bombs etc..

Hit us up of you wanna hook up while we are passing through.

Have lots of cool jewelry & Punk / crust cds to share/burn & trade.
Mike also desperatley needs a pair of shoes/boots.

And full directions to gathering are now up on the internet.
It's in Santa Fe National Forest near Cuba NM.

Looking forward to it.

Linda/Ziggy & Mike
[email protected]


----------



## lice (Dec 3, 2009)

hey you look really familar.
did you pick up a kid in new mexico coming from rainbow gathering cuz it was me
if not sorry but you look like the girl who picked me up with her friends who lived in odessa


----------



## Jackal (Dec 9, 2009)

Where and when is the gathering?


----------



## lice (Dec 9, 2009)

Jackal said:


> Where and when is the gathering?



its ended on july 4th
but next year is gonna be somewhere in the northeast like vermont or maine


----------

